

Greece's Public Sector merges its data, how it was done - arapidhs
http://fuzz-box.blogspot.com/2011/06/greeces-public-sector-merges-data-how.html

======
arapidhs
Kallikratis is the codename of the largest project ever conceived in the later
years (2010-2011) of Greece's public sector digitalisation / computerisation
effort and was founded by the Ministry of Interior and Decentralization.

The goal? To migrate different datasets spread among different applications
and databases withing the public sector's infrastructure.

